# hugs and kisses dont HELP YOU LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

iv notesed that on youtube thare are thes peps that are all out guns and cool stuf and think looking good and giveing a few hugs works but whan thay get down to food and other supplies it looks like thare perying for one week of food and aout two days of water when ther pepping for an E.M.P or marchils law. i mean come on why do people make these vids when it reflexes on us the preper cumenty. and stuf like doomsdaypreppers and thoes things on tv pick only the most crazy of us. people only watch to se how insane we are. but dont take my word for it the hole world just thinks im a dumb 12 year old kid that dosent know aneything. but if you agree plese say below. thank you and have a nice day:deadhorse:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theyoungbuck said:


> .... but dont take my word for it the hole world just thinks im a dumb 12 year old kid that dosent know aneything. but if you agree plese say below. thank you and have a nice day...


Yes I agree. Now please get off the computer, do some pushups and study the English language.

Thanks


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

??? I second Slippy's advise. Open book, read book.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> ??? I second Slippy's advise. Open book, read book.


I hope the book they open is an English book with rules of grammar and punctuation.?!,:"<,

I could not understand what they were saying... I think we need drug testing for welfare and to be a member of this board!


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

just did 50 ok


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree? fruit can wonders how the tweezers could ever figure out the hose donuts in the banana mop.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well,it depends on who is giving out the hugs and kisses!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

theyoungbuck said:


> just did 50 ok


Were the correct push ups meaning... Back straight, head and eyes looking forward about two feet in front of you, hands shoulder width apart, feet together, and knees straight at the starting position. Then back straight on you way down keeping your head and eyes forward looking about two feet in front of you, keeping you knees locked feet together, untill your eyes have passed your elbows then back to the starting position. I've herd this a dozen some odd times from my JROTC instructors.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am going to translate for yall.

It is pissed off because the preppers on youtube and doomsday are more interested in guns than stocking food and water for a serious event like martial law or an emp. It thinks that it reflects poorly on the average prepper because everyone thinks we are a bunch of Rambo wannabe lunatics that are just itching for SHTF.

At least I think that is what it is saying. 

Thanks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It may not help me survive, but I need hugs and kisses like anyone else. I'm a good person, and doggone it.......People like me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> It may not help me survive, but I need hugs and kisses like anyone else. I'm a good person, and doggone it.......People like me.


A good day of hard prepping always - and I mean always - starts with a quality daily affirmation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I need to run this by my old friend Jim. He was a teacher, got stuck with classes in ESOL (this was big in South Florida).
ESOL = English for Speakers of Other Languages.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thou shalt not consume alcohol and posteth - sayeth the forum congregation


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You guys are being hard on young buck. He's a kid! 12 to be exact. At least his heart is in the right place. Probably more aware of things than we were at 12 (although the grammar could use some work).

Young Buck you are right, there are a lot of idiots on YouTube making the rest of us look bad. The key is finding YouTube videos and websites with good information and ignoring all the rest of it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Lil Dude. I am proud to be on your "friends" list. I am proud of you. You'll have to Cowboy Up when it comes to some of the guys on here.
Your better at spelling than my husband...:icon_wink:
Hang in there!
Oh. I agree with your post too.
TV shows have to have drama, or they will lose ratings.
We know the real deal tho, right?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theyoungbuck said:


> just did 50 ok


No, 50 is just a warm-up. Never post or brag about a warm-up.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys are being hard on young buck. He's a kid! 12 to be exact. At least his heart is in the right place. Probably more aware of things than we were at 12 (although the grammar could use some work).
> 
> Young Buck you are right, there are a lot of idiots on YouTube making the rest of us look bad. The key is finding YouTube videos and websites with good information and ignoring all the rest of it.


It's easy to forget who you are talking to on the Internet. You can see that in this thread, as you a point out. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I like turtles


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a young buck at home. I got this message. I agree with it. I posted something with the same tone on the thread from that show asking us to share our ideas on a bug out buggy. 

But good lord my 9 year old can form better written sentences. If you are 12 I implore you to start getting extra help. Written communication is an essential skill, one you will need your whole life. 

We already have lots to deal with in this regard from a few other, right Slippy?

I whole heartedly agree with your message. I believe it to be true. I believe knowing that at 12 is pretty damned amazing!! Just go get hooked on phonics and get at it with gusto! The opinion of a 12 year old can have way more value in it than many would realize.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> I am going to translate for yall.
> 
> It is pissed off because the preppers on youtube and doomsday are more interested in guns than stocking food and water for a serious event like Marshall law or an emp. It thinks that it reflects poorly on the average prepper because everyone thinks we are a bunch of Rambo wannabe lunatics that are just itching for SHTF.
> 
> ...


thanks for the translation, I can understand his gripe and I feel that some put more emphasise on guns & ammo by certain people on you tube & bloggers. This makes me believe that they have lack of knowledge in other areas of preparedness or they just like taking about guns & tactical gear. I try NOT to criticize preppers, prepping shows, bloggers & you tubers, I believe they all have something of value to offer whether it is on a subject they are pushing only & we are a unique bunch of people. Thats why we are just a small fraction of us in the population. I look at prepping like a buffet, "take what you want leave the rest." Sometime we do not see eye to eye on things on how we prep, thats quite OK in my book, but the outcome is the same. IMO we have to have a balance in our prep's, water, food, communications, sercurity, medical, & I believe "faith". All of these we need to survive a crisis temporary or long term SHTF crisis.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, he has a point. Every video I see that mentions a gun spends 15 minutes explaining why this gun instead of that gun, how many magazines, how much ammo, etc. All of this is aimed at other gun owners, not at the public in general. I've never seen a video that says "I carry a handgun, but I have a permit and it is legal in my state. Check your state laws before deciding if you want one in your bag." and then moved on.

As a 12 year old in NY state this nonsense is all irrelevant.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

well their was a article written by a liberal blogger demonizing preppers as UnAmerican & we are trying to take over the country & government. LOL I do not mean to high jack the thread , but has some baring on the topic.
Addicting Info ? ?Doomsday Preppers? Are Prepared To Take Up Arms Against The Government (VIDEO)

starting of the article
"Doomsday Preppers" Are Prepared To Take Up Arms Against The Government 
It started as a joke. One night, with not much else to watch on television, I turned on "Doomsday Preppers" on the National Geographic channel. Within a few minutes, I was hooked. People aren't really this paranoid, right? I'd heard of being prepared for things like natural disasters, but these people were extremists. And extremists have always fascinated me.

I started looking into the movement and what I found is unsettling. Speaking, of course, in general (nothing is ever universal except for change), preppers are a very secretive bunch. Estimated to be about 3 million strong (but difficult to get a solid number since they are so well hidden), they actually look down on those who agree to be on the show. They say the Preppers who go on the show only make them all look like paranoid, tinfoil hat-wearing, gun-nut bigots with anti-government ideas. But that's not a fair depiction at all, they exclaim. After all, they are just God-fearing, Constitution-loving, traditional marriage-favoring, guns-are-for-keeping-government-tyranny-in-check patriots!

So they happen to have a few guns. So they happen to have thousands of rounds of ammunition. So they happen to know how to make their own ammo. So they happen to hate anyone who has ever needed public assistance, is homosexual, a minority, liberal, or educated. What harm could they possibly pose to society? (Don't believe me on the hate? Check out the comments on this blog.)

I've spent months lurking in their online forums. I am of the belief that the anonymity (or at least perception of it) of the Internet lets people speak more freely than they would in person. This is certainly true in these forums. In the safety of their online community, they show their true colors. They hate everyone who isn't white, Christian, and a Prepper. (Because if you aren't a prepper, you're going to die when the "SHTF" or "shit hits the fan.") One of the most popular topics among Preppers is what will trigger TEOTWAWKI (tee-ought-wa-kee), or "the end of the world as we know it." (Cue R.E.M!) Some think nuclear war, some think economic collapse, others think Obama is going to declare himself dictator and mandate martial law. Whatever they think the cause will be, one thing is agreed upon: the end is near, and societal collapse is inevitable.

But that isn't the scary part. The scary part is that these people are excited about this. They are waiting for it. They look forward to it. They see the collapse of American society as "pressing the reset button on America." They can't wait. Some even see themselves as Noah, warning those around them of the coming flood and telling them to prepare. I call them "Prepper Preachers." They relish in the idea of being the survivors, the only ones left to rebuild society in their ideal. It's a romantic notion for them.

It is this anticipation of the end of the world that makes Preppers a dangerous bunch. Combine this with the rampant rumors of Obama banning guns and black powder via executive order, and you have an angry, irrational percentage of the U.S. population that are in a near frenzy. This group is very well armed, and more than willing to use force.

My fear is that this small, well-armed group is so desperately anticipating societal unrest that they will be the ones to bring it on. Yes, I believe that there will be another Civil War in this country, and this time it will be a fight over the 2nd Amendment. There is already talk among the online Prepper community about how they will protect their guns, using phrases and terms such as "NOMI" or "not one more inch," and "Molon Labe," a term meaning "come and take."
They are ready. Are we?

end of article

typical Liberal thinking


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

ARDon, thanks for sharing that article. It just solidifies youngbuck's stance and also my personal opinion on the sensationalization the media uses to sell it's snake oil and offers us little substance.

As a prepper, i will officially state that i am NOT any of the following: homophobic, a government hater, hidden, elusive, or wearing a tin foil hat. I obey the laws of my country, including gun laws, all of them, because whether I like it or not i dislike civil disobedience and do not support aggressive anarchic thinking more. I believe that there are many threats created by such unlawless behaviour that I need to be prepared to defend my life and the lives of my loved ones from such people. those people may or may not be involved in a community of individuals that call themselves governors or government. The fear mongering such groups use is not as veiled as they think it is.

What I do have is: a very grave concern for the worship of the almighty dollar in our society. We actually believe it's ok to ruin a person's life for the mere thought of personal financial gain from someone else's destruction. Big industry does it time and again. The people with the most money seem to believe that they have the right to decide what is best for everyone, and profit from it all at the same time. As a species we are singly the most destructive force on the planet for these pursuits.

That said, we are also capable of some amazing and wonderfully beautiful things. But the pursuit of this fiction known as money ruins it, most of the time. Its a small group of power hungry greedy selfish humans that try to dictate the way the rest of us should be, and demonize anything that doesn't fall into the way they want others to see the world merely so they can profit. It is a very broken way to run things.

There are universal truths and those truths are what we should be living by. We justify operating outside those truths because of paper policies that serve no other purpose than to line someone's pocket with more money. Universal truths include, but are not limited to: do not murder, steal, lie, cheat or covet. They all lead to ruin. There are more but this isn't the place for such rhetoric. 

Money is the single worst control structure ever dreamed up by our race. Like so many things, it had the potential to be used for great good. As we can see that isn't what happened. Perhaps control isn't what we should pursue. Perhaps enlightenment and understanding would serve us better?


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

Your freedom in the USA is GOD given, which defines the purposes and limits of government and is the blueprint for ordered liberty that makes the U.S. the world’s freest, most stable, and most prosperous nation. The founders were equally clear on this. They recognized that what government gives, government can take away. The only true basis for lasting rights was their origin in God Himself.

Now were facing haters of America's traditions & foundings based on "personal agendas" example: Cuomo then said that here we are, in modern America, dealing with religious extremism abroad presumably he's referring to ISIS, the Islamic State. Yet we have our own extremists here in America too presumably those whacko Christians who want to impose a theocracy on the rest of us.

Cuomo also said that the founders left God's name out of the Constitution by design. Ergo, our framers established a secular nation by design.

This echoes his claim of a few weeks ago that our rights in America are not derived from God. That came in Cuomo's now famous exchange with Chief Justice Roy Moore of Alabama's Supreme Court.

Cuomo is wrong. The founders were clear that there shall be no established religion at the federal level in this country, and I'm positive the majority of CPAC members are in agreement with that point. But were facing these extremeist that want to change our foundings & tradtions because it doesnt suite them personally. So cast speculation is what it is just speculation. But many go off this and they believe that Obama was the best President ever.....LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys are being hard on young buck. He's a kid! 12 to be exact. At least his heart is in the right place. Probably more aware of things than we were at 12 (although the grammar could use some work).
> 
> Young Buck you are right, there are a lot of idiots on YouTube making the rest of us look bad. The key is finding YouTube videos and websites with good information and ignoring all the rest of it.


No. He is performing at a level unacceptable for even his advertised age; assuming he is telling you the truth about his age. Pretending he is performing well does him no good at all.

Now, look at his "mistakes." They are not true grammatical mistakes. They are obviously the "mistakes" made by someone who is attempting to give you the impression they are twelve, but are lacking in the language skills necessary to pull off such a ruse.

Some folks are being duped, here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ARDon said:


> Your freedom in the USA is GOD given, which defines the purposes and limits of government and is the blueprint for ordered liberty that makes the U.S. the world's freest, most stable, and most prosperous nation. The founders were equally clear on this. They recognized that what government gives, government can take away. The only true basis for lasting rights was their origin in God Himself.
> 
> Now were facing haters of America's traditions & foundings based on "personal agendas" example: Cuomo then said that here we are, in modern America, dealing with religious extremism abroad presumably he's referring to ISIS, the Islamic State. Yet we have our own extremists here in America too presumably those whacko Christians who want to impose a theocracy on the rest of us.
> 
> ...


To be more specific, the Establishment Clause was meant to insure no particular denomination (sect, as it was written in their day) was to be official chosen over all other Christian denominations. They knew such a thing would spark an immediate civil war.

I dare say the founders could never have imagined this once great, Christian nation would stray so far from the truth, and that men like Roy Moore would be viewed as wrong or extreme.

Where are old men like ourselves to go, Don?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton, 

Where do we go, you ask? Theoretically, I view our journey/mission, is to re-educate the next generation. To help them learn the Truth about our Great Country and the Model that our Founders laid before us. You already do that, we just need more like minded people. 

(And on a side note, allowing our "young people" to get away with piss poor communication skills is totally counter-productive to our journey...)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Denton,
> 
> Where do we go, you ask? Theoretically, I view our journey/mission, is to re-educate the next generation. To help them learn the Truth about our Great Country and the Model that our Founders laid before us. You already do that, we just need more like minded people.
> 
> (And on a side note, allowing our "young people" to get away with piss poor communication skills is totally counter-productive to our journey...)


I successfully imparted to my own children a love of country, love for the Constitution, the ideals of Duty Honor Country, if you want something work for it, no one owes you anything, in fact the only thing this country owes you is to get out of your way so you can achieve or fail on your own.
And my two grown daughters are conservative right wingers.


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Actually if one has had phonics it can be understood..but does need more English training....or turn on spell check


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Troll alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, that convinces me this forum is not safe for children.


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't care if you believe me or agree with me this is my opinion so if u don't like it oah well and thanks baglady for showing me spell check  have a nice day


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theyoungbuck said:


> I don't care if you believe me or agree with me this is my opinion so if u don't like it oah well and thanks baglady for showing me spell check  have a nice day


How many pushups did you do today?


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

50 push-ups 50 sit-ups and 20 pull-ups


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

that's my morning routine


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> No. He is performing at a level unacceptable for even his advertised age; assuming he is telling you the truth about his age. Pretending he is performing well does him no good at all.
> 
> Now, look at his "mistakes." They are not true grammatical mistakes. They are obviously the "mistakes" made by someone who is attempting to give you the impression they are twelve, but are lacking in the language skills necessary to pull off such a ruse.
> 
> Some folks are being duped, here.


Well, if he is a troll and trying to dupe people I will give him credit for being thorough. His album below screams 12 year old to me.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/members/8930-albums111.html


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What?.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ARDon said:


> well their was a article written by a liberal blogger demonizing preppers as UnAmerican & we are trying to take over the country & government. LOL I do not mean to high jack the thread , but has some baring on the topic.
> Addicting Info ? ?Doomsday Preppers? Are Prepared To Take Up Arms Against The Government (VIDEO)


Interestingly enough... not all preppers are God-fearing, Constitution-loving, traditional marriage-favoring, guns-are-for-keeping-government-tyranny-in-check patriots!

There are many non-believers and heck we even have some gays...


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Either way, there is no reason we can't be friendly to kids and teens.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Either way, there is no reason we can't be friendly to kids and teens.


Yes, because this place was set up to be Romper Room. PF was set up to amuse children while their parents are doing something besides paying attention to what their children are doing.

I don't buy into the stupid, liberal notion that everyone has something to learn from everyone. Got something to learn from a 12 year old? Really? Think about that for a minute. There is no way to reply in a manner that won't cost you respect points.

What is a 12 year old to learn on this site that would trump getting the basics down pat? Let's assume this is a 12 year old. He isn't even communicating at the level he should be at his age. What other basics is suffering? He should be in what; the seventh grade?

Sometimes I think the internet has done a lot of harm to both children and adults, and this is an example.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yes, because this place was set up to be Romper Room. PF was set up to amuse children while their parents are doing something besides paying attention to what their children are doing.
> 
> I don't buy into the stupid, liberal notion that everyone has something to learn from everyone. Got something to learn from a 12 year old? Really? Think about that for a minute. There is no way to reply in a manner that won't cost you respect points.
> 
> ...


Aww Dad...I wanna play!!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Good ideas come from people of all age. Wisdom isn't "once you've reached xx age". Life experiences can make a person much older. 

Heck, the Mormon church was started by a 14 year old!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Good ideas come from people of all age. Wisdom isn't "once you've reached xx age". Life experiences can make a person much older.
> 
> Heck, the Mormon church was started by a 14 year old!


Are you saying the Mormon Church was a good idea????


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you saying the Mormon Church was a good idea????


I forgot to say "illiterate" 14 year old.

The church is a good idea if you're in it. Bad idea if you're not in it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Good ideas come from people of all age. Wisdom isn't "once you've reached xx age". Life experiences can make a person much older.
> 
> Heck, the Mormon church was started by a 14 year old!


I'll bow out of any religious war, thank you.

You get your good ideas from twelve year olds who haven't even bothered to master their native tongue, and religious ideas from fourteen year olds all you want, but I'll get my prepping ideas from you mature, experienced people and my religious ideas from John Travolta.

Just kidding about the Travolta thing. :highly_amused:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I do hope that youngbuck does not have access to the bunker. While I agree that a 12 year old needs to learn things is this really the best place? Isn't there rules about a child communicating on a forum at 12?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So have the Admins and Moderators concluded this is an adults only site?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Diver said:


> So have the Admins and Moderators concluded this is an adults only site?


I am not expressing an opinion about it being an adult only site. However, there is a lot of difference between a 12 and 16 year old.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, we have a number of people expressing the view that he should not be here. I feel we should recognize that the Internet is a public place. If we're going to dish out abuse to a 12 year old then we really ought to consider a minimum age to participate and making it clear during the registration process.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Well, we have a number of people expressing the view that he should not be here. I feel we should recognize that the Internet is a public place. If we're going to dish out abuse to a 12 year old then we really ought to consider a minimum age to participate and making it clear during the registration process.


As I said, assuming it is a 12 year old boy with parents who should pull his internet plug and hand him his school books.

Abuse? You have an odd idea about abuse.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> As I said, assuming it is a 12 year old boy with parents who should pull his internet plug and hand him his school books.
> 
> Abuse? You have an odd idea about abuse.


He is 12 years old and has already been called a troll. I don't think a bunch of adults calling a kid names speaks well of the forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Denton on this one. When a young person makes an introduction, I make my opinion well known to any and all youngsters. Get off the computer, do some pushups, study hard, run as often as you can, get outside etc etc. 

I don't particularly care if some illiterate child gets his feelings hurt over my comments. 

By the way, is this is The Ladies Only section?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> He is 12 years old and has already been called a troll. I don't think a bunch o adults calling a kid names speaks well of the forum.


Stop. Don't. Come Back.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So the consensus is when a kid shows up we call him names. Got it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Diver said:


> So the consensus is when a kid shows up we call him names. Got it.


I don't know why I am constantly amazed at how you come to the conclusions you do.

General Forum Usage
If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> So the consensus is when a kid shows up we call him names. Got it.


The consensus?  That's funny.

But like my dear old dead Dad always said, "act like an idiot and people will call you an idiot".


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I don't know why I am constantly amazed at how you come to the conclusions you do.
> 
> General Forum Usage
> If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process.


So did we do that? That makes sense.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Diver said:


> Well, we have a number of people expressing the view that he should not be here. I feel we should recognize that the Internet is a public place. If we're going to dish out abuse to a 12 year old then we really ought to consider a minimum age to participate and making it clear during the registration process.


just to argue.. this is NOT a public place.. it is a private place that allows the public to use it


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The younguns can't hang in these debates and discussions... We've seen it time and time again. They weed themselves out. They get embarrassed after making a fool of themselves. Etc... Remember the latex animal kid? He was only one example of many that we have run off. Same will be true of this one. Harsh reality bites. Come back when you're prepared to be both ripped to shreds and patted on the back. No coddling. Welcome to forum culture. If any of yall take issue please fill out this form and return it to Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> So the consensus is when a kid shows up we call him names. Got it.


Names? Really?

Assuming it is a child. Again, assuming. It looks more like a troll who is attempting to give the appearance of being illiterate. The misspellings don't look right.

Ever get tired of looking like the overly sensitive righteous dude?

Thanks for your input on how the board ought to be run. If only you had a board to run. I'm sure it'd be the best gosh darned board in the whole, wide world.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Names? Really?
> 
> Assuming it is a child. Again, assuming. It looks more like a troll who is attempting to give the appearance of being illiterate. The misspellings don't look right.
> 
> ...


I think (IMO) the misspellings don't look right because they aren't actual misspellings at all. I think the way he is writing is street, thug and cool. Kids today have a whole new way of writing/communicating through text that parents (us older folks) have a hard time deciphering.

But who knows, that wasn't my point. My point is you guys realize you've carried THIS conversation on for 7 pages!


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't care what u call me or what u say about me im here to stay and talk to MY friends


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

#baglady#sasquatch#diver thanks for standing with me and in the words of a grate person 'cowboy up' ttyl


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I saw this the other day. Feel free to steal it and use it often.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln marched across Georgia so that everybody could have access to the internet. 

And remember that George Washington warned us about not trusting everything we saw online


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a young one taking interest in prepping. How many kids does anyone know who actively prep the way we do? While you should do more than just prep like us - prepare for middle school and tests etc as well. The drain plug may not be pulled for years and that education could buy you a lot of things you will need.


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I know and im passing all my classes


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

and for all you that think im a troll in a couple weeks or days im putting a link to my YouTube channel thegeekygamer594 kk and have a nice day


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My English teacher told me I was worthless and would never amount to any thing when I was in tenth grade. I make more than twice his salary now. And have managed quite well working construction and farming. I know where the guy lives and I assume my net worth is more as well.

My grammar and spelling is terrible I do not care. And I believe most troll Grammar Nazi on the Internet did well in high school English and are assistant management at Walmart.


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

nice


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Alright now. Grandma says leave the kid alone.
:spank:


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

no let them speak there mind because I think everyones opinion is EQULY important but thanks MS.baglady


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmmmm. 8 pages. Really?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theyoungbuck said:


> no let them speak there mind because I think everyones opinion is EQULY important but thanks MS.baglady


Well, let me give you some more advice youngbuck.

Everyone's opinion is NOT EQUALLY IMPORTANT. Matter of fact, most people's opinions are a colossal waste of time.

Lesson over, do some pushups.


----------



## theyoungbuck (Feb 24, 2015)

oah yah like your opinion slippy I mean like a colossal waste of time


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's play nice kids. We are supposed to be here to support and learn from each other. Wait, what in hell am I doing! They don't pay me to moderate. Go ahead, have at it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, they do (not) pay me to make decisions and I decided to wait and see what troll's next post would be. 

Guess what is finnished.


----------

